# Better Than Ever Tools Help



## bkk (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi All
I've been finishing for about 20 years and have done primarily hand finish for most of that time. I started using boxes a few years ago. My question is for those who have experience using the BTE corner finishers and mud tube. I've spent a lot of time researching them hoping to save time and increase production. Are they good tools for the money or problematic junk to be avoided? 

Thanks in advance for any advice
Brian


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

If your doing your angles by hand then yes
Their good when their new, but as time goes on they wear out, and sanding increases. But for the price of them, (around $100) you can't go wrong. They will increase production, and when you learn how to use them. It's no big deal to move up to the mechanical heads .

Here's one thread wear their discussed http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-type-compound-tube-plz-1815/

Check out can am stuff too, try search function on this site too

happy reading


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*BTE Tools*

The BTE tin flushers are fine and very popular out this way. Use them myself. The white tubes are also popular but I have been warned away from them and have a couple of other tubes.

Go Canucks Go


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> The BTE tin flushers are fine and very popular out this way. Use them myself. The white tubes are also popular but I have been warned away from them and have a couple of other tubes.
> 
> Go Canucks Go


Yes,I agree, keep away from the BTE compound tube, they suck, just like the Vancouver Canucks:whistling2:

Try Columbia or can-am when it comes to the CP tube


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

They're a good tool, but I would recommend rolling out your angles first when you put them up and then flushing them. Much easier flush that way, and it keeps your inside corner sharper.

If you're really serious about finishing your angles nicely, the bigger investment would be a corner box with an angle head or two. The price difference is probably large enough to discourage you from going that route, but I chose that way because you'll never put out angles that straight or sharp with tube and flusher.

[/canofworms]


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> They're a good tool, but I would recommend rolling out your angles first when you put them up and then flushing them. Much easier flush that way, and it keeps your inside corner sharper.
> 
> If you're really serious about finishing your angles nicely, the bigger investment would be a corner box with an angle head or two. The price difference is probably large enough to discourage you from going that route, but I chose that way because you'll never put out angles that straight or sharp with tube and flusher.
> 
> [/canofworms]


I agree Bevelation - rollers are the way to go to get the tapes on right. After that a tin flusher or better yet the mechanical flusher (angle head). And no 2 Buck the Canucks dont suck, the Maple Leafs do.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^^Even if the Canucks were to suck, the Maple Leafs will always suck more.

True story.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> ^^Even if the Canucks were to suck, the Maple Leafs will always suck more.
> 
> True story.


I keep forgetting, how many Stanley cups have the canucks won, I know the toronto maple leafs have won 13 :thumbup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Sometimes teams win due to suckiness?


----------



## bkk (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help and suggestions to the guy who mentioned corner boxes as opposed to using a tube. I've considered that way too. It would be nice if there were a place around here to rent them first to see which method was better. But I guess there's a learning curve no matter what. 
Thanks again


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

I started out with the tube and BTE flushers, then got a Corner box and Angle head, I didn't get on with the Angle head, but like using the BTE flusher on the Corner box. (a lot easier and quicker than the tube)

When you use the BTE flusher with either the Tube or the Box, take off the little triangle covering the hole in the middle of the flusher, it makes it easier to use, and you can use thicker mud


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian S said:


> I started out with the tube and BTE flushers, then got a Corner box and Angle head, I didn't get on with the Angle head, but like using the BTE flusher on the Corner box. (a lot easier and quicker than the tube)
> 
> When you use the BTE flusher with either the Tube or the Box, take off the little triangle covering the hole in the middle of the flusher, it makes it easier to use, and you can use thicker mud


What problems did you have with the angle head?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

I couldn't get as clean and sharp a finish as I did with the BTE.
I did try for a couple of jobs, but ended up going over the corners with the BTE to get it right
I don't do a lot of Jointing, maybe 1 job every couple of months


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Interesting. I don't mind a BTE to glaze but only like the angle head for finish coating.

I like the corner box too. Nice and intuitive. Tube & head looks like it would be hard to coordinate.


----------

